# Wrexham/North Wales



## taffy

Anyone else from the Wrexham or North Wales area?
Lets start a list!!!:-


1. Taffy (Wrexham)


----------



## taffy

Must be the only one!! Will have to sort myself a "meet" out!!!


----------



## wxmlad

im in llangollen:driver:


----------



## Wmffra

Penllyn :buffer:


----------



## taffy

Woohoo:lol: I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## vauxman2002

bit down the road peeps im in west wales.CYMRU AM BYTH


----------



## Phil H

Anglesey!


----------



## Ian D

I'm in Connah's Quay


----------



## Phil H

anymore from around this area?


----------



## projapan

Just outside Denbigh. :wave: 

Anybody round here with a PC? Got a black Evo 6 that needs some TLC.


----------



## taffy

I've got a PC:buffer: .
Not used it yet!!


----------



## projapan

Morning Taffy,

As you have a PC you are now my bestest friend in the whole world :thumb: 

To be honest I will probably take the plunge myself one day, but for the time being persevere with the hand method The Evo is due out of the workshop any day so its going to need some cleaning as its got a bit dirty in there.

Where in Wrexham are you from? I'm originally from Marchwiel!


----------



## Phil H

i have one too! used it 1st time this morning.


----------



## Fett

projapan said:


> Just outside Denbigh. :wave:
> 
> Anybody round here with a PC? Got a black Evo 6 that needs some TLC.


Small world...I'm just outside of Ruthin. I have a PC but yet to be used in anger...you are more than welcome to have a go. Or perhaps we could just plug it in and stare at it like a couple of noobs.


----------



## taffy

projapan said:


> Morning Taffy,
> 
> As you have a PC you are now my bestest friend in the whole world :thumb:
> 
> To be honest I will probably take the plunge myself one day, but for the time being persevere with the hand method The Evo is due out of the workshop any day so its going to need some cleaning as its got a bit dirty in there.
> 
> Where in Wrexham are you from? I'm originally from Marchwiel!


Lived in various areas of Wrexham. Started in Summerhill, then Rhosddu, then Minera and now living in Acton!!


----------



## projapan

*Fett* you have PM........staring at it like noobs it is?? do you know how to switch it on?

*MrGixxer* how did you get on with the PC? Happy with the results?

*Taffy:* Bit like me with my women from Wrexham,.... Started in Summerhill, then Rhosddu, then Minera and now who wants me!!


----------



## SiGainey

Chester, with PC, Rotary and Menz stuff


----------



## projapan

Hi Si,

Would it be you on the frapper map???

Had a go at my other car today by hand and oh boy am I suffering now!

Bring on the PC.


----------



## SiGainey

Yeah, quite possibly on the frapper map. Where are you?


----------



## projapan

SiGainey said:


> Yeah, quite possibly on the frapper map. Where are you?


Just outside Denbigh. 25mins on the A55 to Chester.

I've been looking, with no luck, for a detailer in the Northwest hence registering with the forum for advice on doing it myself.


----------



## coupedave

Hi all!
Just joined the forum.
I'm from the place with the long name on Anglesey.
I've got a Fiat coupe 20V turbo (see pic below).








Dave


----------



## Phil H

Is that you from Kroozing mate?

(Phil H)


----------



## coupedave

Sure is matey!!:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

Thought so!


----------



## Rhys 9317

Hello all,

HAve been a member here for a while, however haven't done much here yet ! However, Hello Taffy, I'm here from Vectra-c.com to ! Hello Coupedave, live about three miles aeay from you on sunny Anglesey too ! Not that far away from a largish garden centre .....

Rhys 9317


----------



## steveroberts1971

I live in Borras, Wrexham!!


----------



## Phil H

Rhys 9317 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> HAve been a member here for a while, however haven't done much here yet ! However, Hello Taffy, I'm here from Vectra-c.com to ! Hello Coupedave, live about three miles aeay from you on sunny Anglesey too ! Not that far away from a largish garden centre .....
> 
> Rhys 9317


Am on Anglesey too ello!


----------



## CaiosG60 PWR

Hello, just joined today.

Im from Anglesey but living in Oswestry at the moment.

My offical intro is posted here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7669


----------



## Phil H

Hello! welcome


----------



## VRSRichard

im in garth, near llangollen


----------



## taffy

steveroberts1971 said:


> I live in Borras, Wrexham!!


Not too far from me!!


----------



## GTi-R23

I'm in Buckley, not far from Wrexham or Chester, work in Wrexham tho so spend most of my life there.


----------



## DEViANCE

I'm from Brymbo, found this site trying to get tips on making my new MG ZS shiney :wave:


----------



## npm325

I live in Connah's Quay.


----------



## detailfinish

Chester..technically not Wales, but heh I grew up in Mold


----------



## TimOE

I'm in Colwyn Bay, Joined this great forum to keep my Pearl Black ZT and the wife's Pearl Black ZR looking spot on. :thumb: :thumb: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Phil H

Welcome! your not that far from me!


----------



## DevilYellowCV8

Colwyn Bay here Holden (Vauxhall) Monaro. As you can see from my post count, I don't post just read & learn! Nowhere near pro, but a good stress buster. Glad to see others from the area though.

Paul


----------



## Phil H

should get a small meet going sometime


----------



## Skodaw

I'm in Wrexham, work in Chester


----------



## dr seuss

Hi, newbie here :wave: .. got a new mb slk200 :thumb: and want to get it up to standard and have never done this sort of thing before ... would welcome a meet up.. I'm in Chester.


----------



## SiGainey

Welcome, I'm more than happy to help with the basics. Have a rotary and half know how to use it and am happy to help anyone - maybe a meet's a good idea :thumb:


----------



## dr seuss

Thanks for the shout Si, going to buy some basic bits and pieces after payday as i'm starting from scratch. nice to know there is someone else in Chester here.


----------



## MikeTDI

im a Wrexham habitant friday to sunday when im at my girlfreinds.


----------



## SiGainey

Dr Seuss - are you anywhere near huntington? What do you drive?


----------



## SimonWRX

I'm from Holt, originally from Llangollen.


----------



## dr seuss

Si, live on curzon park and work in Tattenhall, drive a MB slk 200 sport. :car:


----------



## sworrall

put me down for connahs quay :wave:


----------



## toosmiles

im from Dyserth just outside of sunny Rhyl lol


----------



## ric type r

:newbie: Gwersyllt, Near Wrexham. Driving a Nighthawk Black new Civic Type-r.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

i want to live in N wales any up for rent


----------



## V3polo6n2

Hi everybody!
I will live in Wrexham for 1 month (july) (NEWI summer school), I take the plane in 6 days!!!! 
I wants to do some "shopping" (products and polisher UDM???) but I don't know where go... 

Do you know some good shops near this city? 

I will have no car... :wall: 

Thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## Ian D

Shopping is ok in Wrexham, but your not far from Chester, will be buses I expect.


----------



## detailfinish

I think he means for detailing products.

There are few physical shops that stock the quality of the products the resellers on here do.

The nearest to Wrexham is Demon Tweeks. Its an after marketing tuning mail order business that has its headquarters just outside Wrexham. They stock Zymol, Meguires consumer range and a new US product I can't remember the name of.

So you would be best to mailorder from one of the resellers here and get delivery to your Wrexham address.

If you want to visit some of them the nearest would be CleanYourCar, Motorgeek and Serious Performance. All are about 1-1.5 hours away from Wrexham.


----------



## V3polo6n2

detailfinish said:


> I think he means for detailing products.
> 
> There are few physical shops that stock the quality of the products the resellers on here do.
> 
> The nearest to Wrexham is Demon Tweeks. Its an after marketing tuning mail order business that has its headquarters just outside Wrexham. They stock Zymol, Meguires consumer range and a new US product I can't remember the name of.
> 
> So you would be best to mailorder from one of the resellers here and get delivery to your Wrexham address.
> 
> If you want to visit some of them the nearest would be CleanYourCar, Motorgeek and Serious Performance. All are about 1-1.5 hours away from Wrexham.


Sorry, My english isn't very good... 

Thanks for your advices, you're right, I search for detailing products.  My flight is sunday, I am inpatient!!! 

Thanks you.

Sebastien


----------



## wallopadonkey

hello guys i am from llandudno
been doing about 3 or 4 cars a week recently (except for the bad weather lol)
have a makita rotary
porter cable orbital polisher
clays sonus grey and green
ptg
brinkmann
sonus polishes
menzerna
poorboys
klasse all in one and sealant glaze
natties paste
i will be stocking sonus pads and polishes along with cloths and clay soon
i am always trying new goodies like foam guns (have 3)
and am about to get a george and a selection of chemicals to test them out before offering that service
the weather at moment is killing me a bit i have 9 cars had to postpone and it is becoming a pain
any hoo hope to catch up with you soon 
dave


----------



## Phil H

another member from north wales


----------



## philyoung531

dr seuss said:


> Hi, newbie here :wave: .. got a new mb slk200 :thumb: and want to get it up to standard and have never done this sort of thing before ... would welcome a meet up.. I'm in Chester.


:wave: Dr Seuss
Did Si sort your merc, if not PM me Just down the road in Broughton.
Phil


----------



## clifford

Phil H said:


> should get a small meet going sometime


im from rhyl did this ever happen? or shall we sort it for the new year?:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

no it never happened, yeah we shall sort somthing but when it warms up lol!


----------



## impster

Yeah im up for that too. I'm in Machynlleth.


----------



## edition_25

im from wrexham!


----------



## Kev_mk3

i live just outside chester in Ellesmere port but work in deeside


----------



## wallopadonkey

*mini meet*

ok guys i can offer a nice place to meet on a sunday at our unit in llandudno have space for 2 cars inside tea and coffee you can bring yer own biccies!
parking for 10 - 15 cars we could try to sort some help for newbies to get started with help and advice even if a few of us make it will be nice to say hello etc someone with a car that needs doing could be booked in to be done on the day or maybe just a cpl of panels.
wife expecting delivery of baby in the next few weeks so can sort out for a day with a call in the morning to confirm it still on ie i aint at the hospital lol
dave
just add names if interested in next posts etc

1.wallopadonkey


----------



## al_lotus

blimey i completely missed this thread! I live just outside Wrexham, and work in Wrexham :wave:


----------



## ric type r

al_lotus said:


> blimey i completely missed this thread! I live just outside Wrexham, and work in Wrexham :wave:


Would that be Gresford by any chance?:thumb:


----------



## al_lotus

It would be! I shall now be on the look out for a very shiny type R around!


----------



## Clb Ltd

Wrexham


----------



## taffy

carmen said:


> Wrexham


Hello and welcome!:wave:


----------



## al_lotus

:wave:


----------



## Clb Ltd

HI all
just a quicky who do you use for your Valeting/Detailing in and around wrexham?


----------



## al_lotus

only ever done my cars myself sorry.


----------



## Phil H

I'm based on Anglesey but will travel if required.


----------



## clifford

wallopadonkey said:


> ok guys i can offer a nice place to meet on a sunday at our unit in llandudno have space for 2 cars inside tea and coffee you can bring yer own biccies!
> parking for 10 - 15 cars we could try to sort some help for newbies to get started with help and advice even if a few of us make it will be nice to say hello etc someone with a car that needs doing could be booked in to be done on the day or maybe just a cpl of panels.
> wife expecting delivery of baby in the next few weeks so can sort out for a day with a call in the morning to confirm it still on ie i aint at the hospital lol
> dave
> just add names if interested in next posts etc
> 
> 1.wallopadonkey


happening again anytime soon ???we need a meet feel like im missing out!and could do with some advice on rotary techniques


----------



## lard

I'm from Ruabon:wave:



carmen said:


> HI all
> just a quicky who do you use for your Valeting/Detailing in and around wrexham?


I've started doing it myself but you could try CLB Valeting in Penycae. They had my car for a day last year and did a very good job.


----------



## lard

wallopadonkey said:


> ok guys i can offer a nice place to meet on a sunday at our unit in llandudno have space for 2 cars inside tea and coffee you can bring yer own biccies!
> parking for 10 - 15 cars we could try to sort some help for newbies to get started with help and advice even if a few of us make it will be nice to say hello etc someone with a car that needs doing could be booked in to be done on the day or maybe just a cpl of panels.
> wife expecting delivery of baby in the next few weeks so can sort out for a day with a call in the morning to confirm it still on ie i aint at the hospital lol
> dave
> just add names if interested in next posts etc


I know this is an old thread, but just in case this is a possibilty in future

1.wallopadonkey
2.lard


----------



## btmotorsport

I'm in tropical coedpoeth, whoop whoop!!!


----------



## Dub-bitz

Im just outside Denbigh,would be up for a meet if we could organise something,could do with some pointers!!:thumb:


----------



## cledwen

Know it's an old post but I just stumbled upon it, anybody out there still in the Wrexham area ??

I'm just off of the Holt Road and gradually working my way around this beauty :buffer: as time and weather permit









Yes it's just like Marmite, you either love or hate it :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx

Llanfairfechan here :wave:


----------



## Phil H

^ Not too far from me on the island


----------



## bjarvis2785

cledwen said:


> Know it's an old post but I just stumbled upon it, anybody out there still in the Wrexham area ??
> 
> I'm just off of the Holt Road and gradually working my way around this beauty :buffer: as time and weather permit
> 
> View attachment 9652
> 
> 
> Yes it's just like Marmite, you either love or hate it :thumb:


I'm in Wrexham, Hightown to be precise - nice clean car you have there fella :thumb:

here's my motor :


----------



## wpaul

Rhos Robin


----------



## al_lotus

Marford :wave:


----------



## DarrenC

Denbigh here, we really should get a meet going somewhere.


----------



## R32rob

I'm in Gwersyllt :thumb:


----------



## dionbee93

I'm Near Caernarfon. We really should get a meet somewhere central in north wales such as Bangor or Llandudno?

Dion!


----------



## Ian D

Live Connah's Quay, but work in Rhyl, and visit sites in down to Bangor and the island!


----------



## Phil H

Welcome guys!


----------



## -tom-

i am in wrexham more and more since the new gf


----------



## R32rob

-tom- said:


> i am in wrexham more and more since the new gf


Call in for a cuppa Tom :thumb:


----------



## markbob917

newbie from wrexham. borras to be exact


----------



## Clb Ltd

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## cledwen

markbob917 said:


> newbie from wrexham. borras to be exact


Welcome

Just round the corner from me, I'm on the Fairways off of the Holt Rd


----------



## Goju5

Im up that way too, just outside Chester  Not 'technically' North Wales but damn close  :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd

Welcome tom :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff

I'm in Chester, work right on the border of Wales/England - Saltney :thumb:


----------



## R32rob

I train in the gym in saltney.... In fact I'm here right now!


----------



## The Sheriff

R32rob said:


> I train in the gym in saltney.... In fact I'm here right now!


In Ketlan Court?! Yes I've seen your car, and you I think!


----------



## R32rob

I think so yeah, I've had a few different cars over the last 18 months, but currently in a Techno Violet E36 Touring.

Do you work over at the signs place? I think I recognise the M3 in your avatar :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

Newbie and i'm up in Penycae.


----------



## OILRS

I work in wrexham :thumb:


----------



## eurochem

*Welshpool*

Factory based in Welshpool


----------



## bjarvis2785

welcome all new Wrexham members


----------



## Phil H

Welcome All!


----------



## Clb Ltd

Hello from wrexham all :wave:


----------



## themainlegend

I'm from just outside wrexham!! Any meets going down anytime soon????


----------



## Clb Ltd

Always welcome to have a meet at our unit plus we have a cafe on site to :thumb:


----------



## R32rob

Clb Ltd said:


> Always welcome to have a meet at our unit plus we have a cafe on site to :thumb:


I'd be up for that, keep saying I will drop in to see you but never seem to find the time... I should really only being across the road.


----------



## Clb Ltd

pop in whenever :thumb:


----------



## OILRS

R32rob said:


> I'd be up for that, keep saying I will drop in to see you but never seem to find the time... I should really only being across the road.


me to i think im only over the road :thumb:


----------



## R32rob

OIL996 said:


> me to i think im only over the road :thumb:


Where abouts do you work?


----------



## OILRS

wrexham ind est


----------



## taffy68

i'm from wrexham and would be up for a meet


----------



## Ninja59

OIL996 said:


> JCB mate


jesus :lol: my dad works down a cytec just down from you...i live in chester i think a meet might be an idea as ours originally before xmas fell over like a damp squid :lol:


----------



## themainlegend

R32rob, i've not seen you around wrexham?? I've got a DPB MK4!!! We well need a meet around wrexham area soon!!


----------



## R32rob

themainlegend said:


> R32rob, i've not seen you around wrexham?? I've got a DPB MK4!!! We well need a meet around wrexham area soon!!


I don't have the R anymore, I have an E36 touring in Techno Violet. The R32 went over 2 years ago :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd

More than welcome to use our unit for a meet on the wrexham ind estate.


----------



## pjavon

I'm in the Rhyl area, I'd be up for a meet.


----------



## themainlegend

Clb Ltd, i didn't even know you were based in wrexham!! I've been looking for a decent detailer to do paint correction on my r32 and found no-one local!!

I might pop in sometime check out the site!!


----------



## Phil H

i'm in north wales but mostly towards the west side


----------



## themainlegend

Hi Phil H, 

What sort of prices for a paint correction stage 1?? My R32 is in amazing condition but have wanted it done ever since i bought it.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## S4lek

Does queenspark count as wrexham.


----------



## w3lshboyo

i am in wrexham , from coedpoeth but spent all my time in acton with the gf


----------



## Ger

pwllheli, gwynedd


----------



## Phil H

Welcome mate! i'm on Anglesey


----------



## Clb Ltd

hello from sunny wrexham :wave:


----------



## markbob917

i really should check back on this more often haha. 
i popped in a few weeks ago and got a kestrel da from you guys and a few other bits. just wanted to say thanks, brilliant piece of kit. was so happy with the results for a first time use. am going to pop in again probably weekend after next as im after a new drying towel and possibly some ex-p


----------



## Clb Ltd

markbob917 said:


> i really should check back on this more often haha.
> i popped in a few weeks ago and got a kestrel da from you guys and a few other bits. just wanted to say thanks, brilliant piece of kit. was so happy with the results for a first time use. am going to pop in again probably weekend after next as im after a new drying towel and possibly some ex-p


your welcome pop in any time :thumb:


----------



## tatz

Hey, im from wrexham


----------



## davieboy12345

Hi People im from Wrexham.


----------



## kevin whittaker

Hello, I am from Marford in Wrexham...:wave:


----------



## ben16v

Anglesey - just outside menai bridge


----------



## Clb Ltd

tatz said:


> Hey, im from wrexham


i know that car car well :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd

Hello from wrexham too :wave:


----------



## scott25.10

hello am from buckley


----------



## Keiron

Just moved from Brimbo to nearer Chester, do I still count?!


----------



## themainlegend

Any meets or anything going down in wrexham anytime soon?? Jason at CLB has said we can use his space there earlier in this thread i'm sure??


----------



## Phil H

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Phil H

ben16v said:


> Anglesey - just outside menai bridge


glad to see another Anglesey member!:thumb:


----------



## countduckula55

*Anglesey*

Hi, I am from Anglesey, 6 miles from Holyhead.

What a great forum!


----------



## Phil H

Welcome along Dave yet another Anglesey member! the numbers are growing!!

I got your email and have replied but its been sent back to me as undeliverable. Do you have another address? 
If not you'll have to post on here at least 10 times to use private messages.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## countduckula55

Thanks for getting back to me. Don't know what is happening with my email??

I have a hotmail account we could try?? [email protected]

Fingers crossed this one will work!

Dave.


----------



## Phil H

cheers mate will email asap


----------



## Vixen

From Wrexham 

Looking for a detailer to do my car, or help me do my car lol


----------



## Phil H

CLB are probably your closest mate


----------



## G5een

Quite a few members from N Wales. :wave:


----------



## Phil H

Welcome! ^^


----------



## adlem

More mid-Wales - i'm often up visiting the girlfriend in Meifod, Powys :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Trophy#185

Hello, I'm in Bangor


----------



## blister69

Hi,

I'm another from Rhyl. Been following this site for years, but haven't done much detailing in the last 3. Mainly due to the car I owned having poor paint so didn't really bother with it. Just bought a Jetta though, and it looks like the last owner washed it with a scourer  

So I have my work cut out correcting it. Got a week off this week, and I'm going to spend it detailing and correcting. Scary but exciting. I'm on a budget, so have some stuff and will just make what I have work for me best I can. Rotary is the way I'm going.

I'll post pics next weekend.


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

I'm in Chester


----------



## Clb Ltd

Welcome :wave::thumb:


----------



## Phil H

Welcome guys!


----------



## markbob917

welcome along


----------



## vxrdan

Chester here


----------



## mburns

I'm in Wrexham, just off Ruabon Road.


----------



## reccemaster

Anglesey


----------



## Phil H

reccemaster said:


> Anglesey


Welcome mate where abouts are you? i'm from Rhosneigr


----------



## Darlofan

mburns said:


> I'm in Wrexham, just off Ruabon Road.


Not far from me. Which super shiny car am i looking for!!?


----------



## Darlofan

reccemaster said:


> Anglesey


Looks nice over there today. I'm in Parc Brittania at the moment.


----------



## reccemaster

Phil H said:


> Welcome mate where abouts are you? i'm from Rhosneigr


Valley - Just on the next Junc off the A55


----------



## mburns

Darlofan said:


> Not far from me. Which super shiny car am i looking for!!?


Either a very yellow Fiat Cinquecento or a grey x-type. Looking forward to the better weather to get them back up to standard.


----------



## Big G star

Is there anyone in the bangor or surrounging area that could do some swirl mark removal on my black a4??


----------



## Phil H

A black Audi A4.... eeeek lol rock solid paint!!!!


----------



## jase the last

Im in Gwersyllt wrexham. Blimy all these abreviations


----------



## ChrisZS

I'm from Wrexham! Few of us here!


----------



## Clb Ltd

Hello from sunny wrexham :wave:


----------



## markbob917

sunny? it was hailing yesterday lol


----------



## markbob917

and before jay asks, im in work :lol:


----------



## BigAshD

Pen-Y-Cae


----------



## Clb Ltd

markbob917 said:


> and before jay asks, im in work :lol:


makes a change lol. have you tried glass stuff yet ?:thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd

BigAshD said:


> Pen-Y-Cae


Hello Ash two from Penycae


----------



## BigAshD

Clb Ltd said:


> Hello Ash two from Penycae


Hello. Tried out the CG Polish 3n and Jetseal I got from you yesterday on my toolbox (because of this weather). Seems pretty easy to use, and the Jetseal is great. See you soon.


----------



## Clb Ltd

You too.


----------



## markbob917

Clb Ltd said:


> makes a change lol. have you tried glass stuff yet ?:thumb:


cheek! no not had oppo yet, am still planning on trialling it against the gtechniq on a mates car but im looking at putting on my sisters too. just need a day with no rain so i can wash it.....


----------



## mikey_abz

From Anglesey, now in Llandudno.


----------



## Phil H

welcome along mate


----------



## SiGainey

Going to be trying some of that nanowax and the glass repellant following a trip in to see CLB this morning :thumb:


----------



## DarrenC

Phil H said:


> A black Audi A4.... eeeek lol rock solid paint!!!!


:newbie::buffer::detailer:

Tell me about it, I brought my first load of Detailing kit from CLB in Wrexham recentlywave: CLB-that was me with the two kids in tow )

Two passes (10 passes in each direction on a 2ft sq area) with A medium cut orange HexLogic pad with PoorBoys SSR02 with the DAS-6 removed 80% of swirls from my A4 in black, but hasn't touched the deeper scratches. The car is a work car and has been washed with wire wool and brasso prior to we getting it. It's possibly the worst paint I've seen ever!!!! I'll try with some pics later.

Not sure where to go next? A harsher compound or a harsher pad?  any ideas?

Daz.


----------



## Princy

One more born and raised in Wrexham currently in Johnstown :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

Llangyniew - between Welshpool and Meifod, Powys.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## laingyla

I'm in coedpoeth


----------



## taffy

laingyla said:


> I'm in coedpoeth


Just down the road from me!......I'm in Minera.


----------



## bradders1stfc

I'm in Oswestry, 15 mins from Wrexham.


----------



## carpet3

Just outside Holywell


----------



## Taffy71

Abergele


----------



## 1991RRD2

... Just found the Wrexham thread, I'm in Garden Village:wave:


----------



## Brianpilman

1991RRD2 said:


> ... Just found the Wrexham thread, I'm in Garden Village:wave:


Me too


----------



## markbob917

Brian you a furby vrs owner????


----------



## Brianpilman

markbob917 said:


> Brian you a furby vrs owner????


Guilty as charged I own an se (1 of 3 in Wrexham) and swmbo owns a red Monte Carlo 1 of 4 red ones in Wrexham)


----------



## markbob917

ah yes ill have seen you both no doubt. you dont live in the borras / acton / garden village areas of town do you?
ive got a silver vrs mk1 with citigo badges, and reverse grille - outer in matte black and mid (previously chrome) in silver to match car


----------



## markbob917

you in briskoda under same name too?


----------



## Brianpilman

I think I've seen yours in passing once yeah live in garden village. And yes vri skoda under same user name. One thing is isnt there a lot of vrs Fabians in Wrexham or is it just me noticing them more


----------



## markbob917

ive been noticing them a bit recently too, saw 4 black ones on monday alone between borras where i live and gresford


----------



## Keiron

CLB detailing in Wrexham? I've been there once a while ago but I'm assuming they are still there.

I'm in Chester too, just trying to decide whether to buy a DA to do the Megane! Getting tired of manually polishing.


----------



## markbob917

yeh theyre still there, they moved to the front as opposed to in the yard (depending on how long ago it was you were there), go see them for a DAS6 theyll see you right


----------



## Parafilm

Just found this thread, I'm in Brymbo, Wrexham!


----------



## MarkH Renualt

Tregynon!!! Yehh


----------



## welshy_92

llangollen


----------



## Darlofan

welshy_92 said:


> llangollen


Getting a few round wrexham now.


----------



## deano_78

Buckley


----------



## RedCloudMC

If...and it's a big if at the moment...I can secure a venue, would anyone be up for a North Wales DW meet? It may not be until later in the year though as I'm up to my ears in work for the next couple of months...let me know. 

DM me if interested or start a list here and let's see what we can do!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## mburns

Hi, I'm interested, don't have ten posts so can't PM, but may be able to help with a venue.


----------



## Darlofan

I would be interested too.


----------



## BigAshD

Me too


----------



## johnny b

I;m in buckley and a meet would be good


----------



## Guest

I am in Chester and Wrexham I know if a few places we could have meets.


----------



## Ti22

I might be able to make it up for a meet!


----------



## Ian D

I'm in Connahs Quay, and have a never detailed Astra that is an embarrasment if we need a car to test, 10 years worth of poor wash techinique, car wash scratches, badly finished wheels the list is endless!


----------



## Dan_jones04

I'm in Buckley.


----------



## The Beer Hunter

I work in Broughton, does that count? :wave:


----------



## sworrall

The Beer Hunter said:


> I work in Broughton, does that count? :wave:


not if you work in any of those big shops as they all seem to think they are in chester! :lol:


----------



## The Beer Hunter

sworrall said:


> not if you work in any of those big shops as they all seem to think they are in chester! :lol:


Airbus, Chester haha!


----------



## RedCloudMC

OK...not before time..I may have a venue for a meet at long last! Please let me know who would be up for this and, if enough, I'll see if I can get some attendance by a product brand to tempt us all :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Darlofan

[quoteoudMC;4588678]OK...not before time..I may have a venue for a meet at long last! Please let me know who would be up for this and, if enough, I'll see if I can get some attendance by a product brand to tempt us all :thumb:

Cheers[/quote]

I'd be Interested.:thumb:t


----------



## RedCloudMC

Looks like it's just us Darlofan! You bring the biscuits and I'll supply the tea


----------



## laingyla

Wrexham &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## jake osullivan

Dolgellau! 👍🏽


----------



## EWG

Betws y Coed in the Conwy Valley.


----------



## Darlofan

EWG said:


> Betws y Coed in the Conwy Valley.


Gorgeous place, passed through yesterday on my way to Llanrwst.


----------



## dionbee93

I'm in the Caernarfon area!


----------



## J306TD

Not technically Wales but I'm from Oswestry 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## scuba-phil

Just outside Chester so not a million miles away


----------



## DJ's Valeting

Hey guys, 
I'm from Wrexham 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

scuba-phil said:


> Just outside Chester so not a million miles away


I can't believe you've said that in the Wales section !!


----------



## scuba-phil

Yeah fair play. Just here for the community spirit


----------



## suds

So many Bro!


----------



## Darlofan

scuba-phil said:


> Yeah fair play. Just here for the community spirit


Oh go on then welcome along:lol:


----------



## Ateca71

Reviving an old thread, I’m from Wrexham.


----------



## Rob79

Bangor


----------



## suds

Rob79 said:


> Bangor


Give me a shout if you need any AS stuff Rob (probs got other stuff in my garage as well) :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Buckley here.


----------



## Darlofan

Cole_E91 said:


> Buckley here.


Just along the road here near Mold.


----------



## sworrall

Connahs quay


----------

